# Be it ever so humble...



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

After a long week it's good to be back home, trying a new stick (Rocky Patel Special Reserve Sun Grown Maduro) and unwinding!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Sammy63 said:


> After a long week it's good to be back home, trying a new stick (Rocky Patel Special Reserve Sun Grown Maduro) and unwinding!


I would certainly want to be home on game day if I had that screen array. Looks very cozy too.


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Piper said:


> Sammy63 said:
> 
> 
> > After a long week it's good to be back home, trying a new stick (Rocky Patel Special Reserve Sun Grown Maduro) and unwinding!
> ...


This is my new home away from home. The Cigar Lodge. I could only get a fraction of the screens in on 1 pic. Not to mention the golf simulator, bar, walk in, etc.

I love this place!


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Ohio has finally become habitable again!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sammy63 said:


> Ohio has finally become habitable again!


Don't jinx it.. Is that a river I smell burning? Lol

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Sammy63 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio has finally become habitable again!
> ...


Fortunately I'm far enough south not to be at risk from the river. Lol.


----------

